# surround sound speakers through car audio



## romemachine (Feb 7, 2011)

i got some old speakers that we used to run with the tv at my parents house. i wanna put them in the bed for tailgates and such event. they have the basic red and black inputs in the back of them. i have put them inside of a larger box so that they sit together. does anyone have any suggestions for wiring them? i have spoken with someone at crutchfield and they mentioned running it through an audio receiver and an inverter due to the ohm differences. any suggestions either way?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on how many speaker's were talking about and the ompedence of each speaker


----------

